# WHO IS TIRED?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

OK i myself , have had enough with all this so called global waming ,, worst winter in east Tn in many yrs ,, and for others in this part of the country ,, they set records ,, not just snow ,, but cold ,, and rain ,, all i want is for it to go away ,, to me ,, we have had the snow ,, the cold, more than enough rain for the next 2 yrs ,, and i am FLAT TIRED OF IT ,, i want to get the MH ready for traveling and warmer weather ,, enough is enough ,, will it ever end ?? or is this what we got to look forward to all summer long ???  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :dead:  :dead:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## cougarkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Bring on the Global Warming!

Too darn cold and wet/snowy here, too!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?



Amen from Illinois!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

No problem here Rod.  Just came off the beach and was sitting by the pool and had to come in for sunscreen :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## Triple E (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Thanks Nash,  Rub it in.  I don't mean sunscreen either!!!  I hope you get a sun burn.   :laugh: Really, I'm glad you are having a nice time.  That is what Rv'ing is all about.     




 :8ball:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

well, really not rving so guess I am not supposed to even be on the forum now :laugh:   Brotherinlaw invited Betty and I down to his sons condo at Gulf Shores so we took them up and here we are.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

NASH, anyway you look at it you are out and about. wished you would have invited me and Rod, your two closest friends :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: NOW don't go get use to that condo, or your MH will get mad at you and give you problems :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Ah dang guys!! About 70 here in Indio, been laying out in the sun and hot tubing. But not today did a wax job on about half the MH and washed the 4-runner. But may get in the hot tub this evening. So I am thinking of you ALL.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

thanks Len for  rubbing it in and it not the lotion. it is now 45 and dropping high Thursday 38. SO we are bashing in AL Gore Global warming. down here in GA.


----------



## superslif (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Here is NE. Ohio I veiw the winters as more of the temp. swings.  One week it might be 10-20 degrees below normal, the next week or so it's 10-20 degrees above.  Nothing is normal.....3 years ago we got 2 feet of snow the last week in April....Lucky I didn't have the camper home where I normally park it because it would have been crushed by a 12" tree limb that fell in is parking space when at home.....


----------



## C Nash (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Well the condo could ruin camping but the price brings camping back :laugh:  Thank goodness this trip is free :bleh:


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Well

We just drove back up to North Carolina from Florida. The temps in Fla were 70's. This weekend they are calling for a "wintry mix" here in NC. What the H...!!  I am not used to this!!

Thank God we are only going to be here a couple of weeks before heading south again..


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

hey Charlie welcome to the northern south. We all wished we was in the deep south of Fa. where it is a lot warmer. I know I am so sick of this cold, but we are going over to Charleston SC this weekend (not camping) but getting out some. :laugh:


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 27, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Hollis..

I was in Charleston yesterday visiting the daughter and two grandsons. It was cold there too!!


----------



## cwishert (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Went to Fl last weekend it was cold there too.  My sister said it was really cold the week before.  Wow I was expecting to be able to lay out on the beach and we had to sit next to heaters.  Way too crazy.  This week it was in the upper 60's to 70 here in S.E. Texas but tonight down to the 30's.  I think I am getting sick from all the changes.  Hopefully it will get warm and dry again soon.


----------



## LEN (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Over night lows here were really cold, had to kick off the covers after bedtime and woke to 60+(no heat on). Coffee then a little walk maybe 65, just a little coverup. Sunny and very pretty out. Looks like another day of retirement, dang thought I'd get used to this after the last 14 years. Come on out west if you can get through the icy storms. Sitting in Palm Springs/Indio for another 5 days or so then a little boondocking in Ansa Borego Park, Clark dry Lake area.

LEN


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Nothing but rain and wind and rain and rain and....here on the west coast.  We need it, but come on..!!


----------



## utmtman (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

I agree whole heartedly with you Rod.  When I lived here, where I wintered this year, if we got snow it was gone by the next day.  But we have had constant snow this year and they tell me its been this way for the past two or three years as well.  I measured it the other day and we had 20 inches on the ground and it has snowed a couple of inches since then.  I am tired of shoveling snow.   I am looking forward to the day it warms up.   I think the global warming is in the arctic and the cold has moved south.  A few more years like this and we will spend winters in Canada and the Arctic and go south for the summer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

well as u Lee ,, we are in round 2 of the "I HATE THIS WEATHER " we have 2inches of snow , and now getting pounded by an ice storm ,, then little later tonight ,, more snow ,, a ft maybe ,, then more ice tomm ,, my windows on the house ,, right now look like a big crystal ,, and deck is like a mirror ,, and to think i will prolly be out all night in this stuff ,, since i am one of the few , paramedics that own a 4wd vehicle ,, but get free gas ,, so not so bad i guess ,, but the only time i want to use a 4wd vehicle ,, is if i am stuck in the sand ,, on a nice warm beach ,, but knowing my luck ,, what i was thinking is sand ,, is really snow      
NO NO ,,  I must be having a nightmare ,, tell me it isn't true  :disapprove:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

didn't get the ft they had predicted,, but got 11 inches ,, but that was gone after the rain hit then the ice ,, now  1:35am ,, all is clear ,, moon is shining on the snow ,, like the sun but dimmer ,, what great photo opp this is ,, my 2 barns in the light of the moon ,, and i hate to say this ,, but it does look kinda nice ,, well in a way ,, to me it would look better if ,, (1) it was sand not ,,  snow   (2)  it was close to 100 degrees ,, then i would be happy    :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Rod, just a matter of mind set.  Think it's sand, sun shinning, hot    Get your lounge chair, tanning lotion, favorite drink not coffee got to be a cold one and put on the shorts or if no ones around go as nature intended.  Go out and enjoy.   Don't forget the sunglasses and cd of waves crashing.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

and freeze your butt off, take care Rod, time will come so you can get back to the beach


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Aw brodavid you know Rod will try what we tell him.  Was just waiting to see what he did :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

I am tired of this also.  On Dec. 18th we got 12 inches of snow...it just totally melted last week.  Yesterdays storm dumped 13 on us, so I just spent hours on the tractor cleaning driveways and my store again...OH YEA, it was 12 degrees this morning.


----------



## Thai (Jan 31, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Central Florida did not hit 50 today!!!!


----------



## superslif (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

I'm ready for spring.  Here in NE Ohio I like to get out by late April.....One thing that gets me thru the winter is planning this summers vacations.  So far I have 36 nights reserved.  I'm waiting till next week to reserve for Shenandoah NP. for Aug.  Hurry up spring... :approve:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Well i hate to say this ,, but we are in for round THREE of the stupid snowy weather ,, starting Thurs night ,, and this time all thru the weekend ,, I have so much to get done on my own rv ,, let alone all the rest that i have sitting right now ,, and can't work on them ,, there has to be an end sometime ,, yea i know ,, next yr , and that would be my luck for sure  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Well, round 3 started for me this morning around 10:00am.  Snowing again...but not much accumulation today.  This weekend, MAJOR storm called for.  They not predicting anything yet, but damn......

GOOD news of the day...Feb. 2nd is 1/2 way thru winter!!


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

and I READ WHERE WE ARE IN FOR 6 MORE WEEKS OF WINTER, the furry guy (GROUND HOG) saw his shadow . DANG I want it go away, I want to get out and enjoy camping again. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Hollis, Birmingham Bill did not see his shadow so maybe down here we will see an early spring :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Well, some predictions are coming in for this coming weekend.....15-20 inches... :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

sorry to hear that Ken, I know you guys up there have been catching it. But you can keep it, we don't need it :laugh:       Well Nash I hope BB is right, like I said ,we need to get out, cabin fever is setting in :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

i agree ,, and also the furry rat from NY did not seee his shadow ,, so that's two agianst one ,, hope that they are right ,, i know i am damn ready for it all to end ,, got work i can not do ,, and the worst part ,, gotta get my own rv ready for the beach ,, now that is really depressing ,,       :angry:  :angry:  :angry: 
Oh yea btw ,, they have now reduced are snow chance to only sat ,, and flurries ,, but still cold ,, and what we got last weekend is almost all gone ,, been raining all day here ,,


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

well Rod we had rain today and we will have some sunshine tomorrow. But the rain will be back on Thursday.I t looks like it is an every other day we have rain. And I still got to change my oil before March 7. so let's hope for  a few dry days.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

well Rod we had rain today and we will have some sunshine tomorrow. But the rain will be back on Thursday.I t looks like it is an every other day we have rain. And I still got to change my oil before March 7. so let's hope for  a few dry days.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

well Rod we had rain today and we will have some sunshine tomorrow. But the rain will be back on Thursday.I t looks like it is an every other day we have rain. And I still got to change my oil before March 7. so let's hope for  a few dry days.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

sorry for the double post, got trigger finger :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

wel Hollis ,, they are calling for about 4 days next week of sun (what is that?) but i 'll believe it when i see it ,, still to damn soggy around here to really do anything ,, but as long as the sun is out i can deal with the cold ,, and i have too ,, customers are wanting to get their rvs back ,, kinda ,, i have one that is hounding me everyday ,, but i just got it back from a month at the body shop ,, due to a tire blow out that tore alot of the side up ,,, all i gotta do is repair the wiring to the lights and re-plumb the black tank ,, but the customer comes first


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Hollis, another reason for a DELETE button, that we do not have.  Happens to all of us every now and then.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

I post pictures today in my album from the last snow storm on the 22nd of Jan.  
Supposed to snow today but so far it looks like a beautiful sunny and clear sky day.


----------



## cwishert (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Well here in good ole SE TX it has rained for the past 3 days and will continue until late this evening maybe tomorrow.  Supposed to have sunshine and high of 60 for the weekend.  Hubby is really itching to get out to the beach.  60 is kind of cold but if it's not too windy or raining I am good with that.  But the problem is that if the yard is too wet we can't get the MH out of the driveway.  So we shall see how the weather goes today and tomorrow and maybe, just maybe we will be sitting on the beach by Saturday afternoon.  Y'all wish me luck.   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Carol ,, u know me ,, i would love to be at the beach right now ,, but even SC beaches are cold right now ,, but have made reservations already in SSB ,, for May , and paid in full for 2 and 1/2 weeks ,, but one other thing i have noticed ,, and that is this HATEFULL weather has made me lazy ,, i don't want to do anything but sleep ,, and don't have much energy for anything ,, just want to lay around and do nothing ,, that's not like me ,, but they say days and days without sun light will do that to u'r body ,, if true ,, i am the perfect example ,, and i feel for all those ,, like ken ,, that are getting pounded with snow storm after snow storm ,, we had ours , (last weekend) and shut east TN down ,, they have said more on the way AGAIN ,, but i will have to see that ,, I am so far behind right now ,, don't know if i will ever get caught up ,, maybe one of these days we might get some good warm weather ,, well atleast i hope soon  :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

AGAIN, we are getting snow right now.  8-13" predicted and getting tired of it.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

WELL Ken I hate to sound so negative, but you can keep it all. We have rain and the ground is so soaked there is no place for it to go, so it is flooding all the rivers and creeks. My brother bottom lake is at crest of the dam and if it keeps raining it will go over it. I looked at it yesterday and has about 2 inches before that happen. So this Al Gore global warming.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

I should switch pics with Rod, he likes the heat
nasty here, cold and wet, soggy, and raining again


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

well my plans for the beach are out this yr ,, got a call from pirate land ,, and the CC the wife gave them is no good ,, so that means no beach for me this yr ,, very very sad ,,      :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

ROD SORRY TO HERE THAT, but I thought you paid for it several months ago. AND that should have  cleared within 2 weeks  once they apply for payment not a month or to later.  WHY not send them a cashier check, call and apologize for the mishap and ask if they will still give you the site and send them a certified check


----------



## brodavid (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

I agree Rod come on down


----------



## cwishert (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

Well the weather was beautiful Saturday but Sunday it was dreary.  No rain but cloudy and yucky.  We did not get to go to the beach but I did get to spend a great day with my three beautiful granddaughters.  That was more fun anyway right now.  Hopefully by the end of the month of beginning of next month we will be sitting on the beach for the weekend.  This week is supposed to be almost freezing at night and barely 40 in the afternoon so it will be a gloomy week.  Rod I hope you get to go to the beach some kind of way.  Can you make it to Texas?  There is a lot of beach you don't have to pay for and usually you can find a spot at a campground most of the time unless it is actually at spring break in Galveston.  Of course I usually just do the dry camping on the little beach we go to and my sister and brother in law have a beach house about 1/2 a mile away and we can go and fill back up with water if necessary.  There is supposed to be a dump site by the fire station there but we have yet to find it.  We will have to ask when there is somebody there.   I really hope that this snow and crazy weather stops really soon.  I know most of you are about froze to death or drowning with all that has fallen.  Can't wait for the dry warm weather.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: WHO IS TIRED?

We wound up with about 8 inches of new snow out of last weekends storm, but sleet came in on Sat. night and that made a real mess.  Now we have about a foot on the ground, with what was left over from previous storm,  and 2-6 inches MORE predicted for tomorrow.  What is on the ground is so hard that we can walk on the top of it and no warmer than 35 for at least a week... :angry:


----------

